# Phillips Hue Behind TV?



## mbartenhagen

Anyone have any experience with the Phillips Hue bulbs? I am going to try putting one behind my 65 inch tv to add a bit of ambient light but not sure which bulb I should try? One of the original, one of the new flood type blubs, or the friends of hue bloom lamp? Any thoughts?


----------



## MrMeaner

Phillips make a light strip kit... I used two of them on my 80" TV - They are rather expensive for what you get but work well wirelessly using an app on your phone. I think they make a Phillips Light Strip starter kits which had two 6' light strips and the bridge you need to get started. The Phillips kit are nice if you want to add other hue lights to cans and/or lamps all controlled by the phone app. If you are only wanting to do just the tv and no other colored lights you can get LED strips kit off Ebay for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## MOTILAC

Bloom is perfect for this.
It emits a soft glow of light instead of pinpoint sharp LED style lighting that shows even in indirect splashing.
Obviously if your TV is hung, the LED strip is what you need, but if you can hide a bloom, it's perfect for this application.


----------



## narphenal

I currently use Three of the Friends of Hue lightstrips on my 70" Sony. I love the realm of control through the smartphone app, and the ability to dial in the color based on what I am watching.( I do not typically run them this bright, this is for photo purposes; that pesky HDMI cable is gone as well, these pictures are all old). I also have it setup with my Harmony Home remote so the lightstrips will actually come on with everything else. Works really well.


----------



## MOTILAC

Very cool


----------



## Bysh

I have 2 Bloom Lights behind my television and one lightstrip under the sideboard where the TV stands on. Can confirm that this looks pretty bad ass


----------



## christiannyny

I have the light strip on the back of my tv and it works great. You can also use apps on your phone to make the lights change color as the colors change on your TV. I use an app called Huey on Android and the Ambient app on iOS-Ive found Huey to be more flexible with its settings, and Ambient to have a faster screen change to color change reaction time.


----------



## drusierdmd

Or you could buy an RGBW (I recommend the warm white add on SMDs) 5m kit on amazon for ~$20. They include an IR controller but I had my harmony ultimate learn the codes and added them activities. They turn on when you start and activity and turn off along with everything else with one button press. My lutron controlled IR overhead recessed lights operate in a similar fashion. If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## Scrills

Im new to the forum but im trying to put 3 strips behind my 73" tv but i placed 1 strip under the tv facing downward but im thinking i should face the strips backward toward the wall. Any advice?


----------



## J_Ruff

Scrills said:


> Im new to the forum but im trying to put 3 strips behind my 73" tv but i placed 1 strip under the tv facing downward but im thinking i should face the strips backward toward the wall. Any advice?


How does everyone mount these? I picked up a few lightsrtip kits. and I want to attach to my 65. Right now I have the blooms placed behind the set. But want to move those elsewhere in the room.

I assume they had to be placed facing down, up, etc. But should they just be facing the wall?


----------



## notek

Facing the wall. Wall will diffuse the light so you should get the result like in the pictures above.


----------



## jonespjm

narphenal said:


> I currently use Three of the Friends of Hue lightstrips on my 70" Sony. I love the realm of control through the smartphone app, and the ability to dial in the color based on what I am watching.( I do not typically run them this bright, this is for photo purposes; that pesky HDMI cable is gone as well, these pictures are all old). I also have it setup with my Harmony Home remote so the lightstrips will actually come on with everything else. Works really well.


Very cool, exactly what I am looking to do. How did you get them to bend? Or did you cut them? Any chance of a photo showing the back of the TV?


----------



## mdsjedi44

Not sure if anyone still frequents this forum, but how would I be able to tell if the light strip is at the 6500k reference quality for white light?


----------



## hoopitz

Never thought I'd want to put strips behind my TV, but this is seriously cool. May have to pick some up...


----------

